# Sebaceous Cyst - ruptured & now weird shiny bump



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

My Oscar has or had a sebaceous cyst about the size of a pencil eraser on the back of his neck which got infected and ruptured a couple months ago. Since I knew what it was, we didn't go to the vet and I treated it at home with hot packs and Neosporin and topical lidocaine, and it healed over after draining 3 times. Healing time was hindered by his scratching it with his back foot, which I didn't reallize he could do at first, so he scratched it several times and made it bleed. The cyst site was pretty traumatized for about 2 weeks, but then healed over pretty nicely.

So now that it's not infected anymore, granulation tissue or something is growing at the cyst site. The bump under the skin seems to be gone, but it still drains a tiny bit of clear fluid which causes a crusty spot. My picture isn't very good, but it kind of looks like a big tick attached to the skin next to the pore that drained, which is where there's a crusty spot. It's weird looking...kind of see-through like a big shiny bubble or blister, but it's solid feeling. I don't think it's full of fluid; it seems to be tissue. There are 4 other small bubbly things growing too. Actually what it reminds me of is the look of an umbilical cord when I baby is born. The entire area of the bumpy part is smaller than a dime, but the bigger bump sticks up about 5 mm and is slowly growing. We have a vet appointment next week, but I'm wondering if anyone has any insight into this. I've searched online and it looks like cancer resulting from a sebaceous cyst is rare, but the looks of this thing worries me. 

Anyone ever seen anything like this?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It may need some antibiotics to clear it out completely, or even an excision to get it all. Otherwise it keeps popping up and spreading. Glad you're getting him seen.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

IMO it's the same cyst, never completely healed and is now acting up again. If you can get it healed completely with antibiotics and perhaps an excision and drainage, it should go away completely. Good luck. Sounds like you did good with treating it the first time but a vet visit is a good plan ...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Tucker went through the same scenario as you describe with one of his cysts. He formed a benign sebaceous adenoma over the cyst site. 

I would put your worries and fears aside for now. Please update next week and let us know what the vet says.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

We too had a similar experience, let the vet check it out. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

GoldenCamper said:


> Tucker went through the same scenario as you describe with one of his cysts. He formed a benign sebaceous adenoma over the cyst site.
> 
> I would put your worries and fears aside for now. Please update next week and let us know what the vet says.


Sebaceous Adenoma! Thank you...a possible name for this is what I was looking for! I just googled it and looked at some pics and that is what it looks like for sure. I want to go to the vet with some good descriptive names or words. This makes me feel a lot better, although I am still worried about my boy. If it needs to be removed, I sure hope they can do it with a local.


----------

